# My first wobbler



## slaurenson (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

just finished my first wobbler which was based on the Western Kentucky University plans, As mentioned on this forum previously, the plans, while freely available are missing a number of critical dimensions around the valve plate and cylinder, if anyone wants these I am happy to provide the dimensions that I used to make the engine run.. it's not to difficult to work it out. 

So now it's back to my double acting engine I started 3 years ago!! 
very addictive to see something you built run for the first time. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWgzahmPJLM[/ame]


----------



## Dalee (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi,

Nicely done! These motors are fun and addictive to build. It's a fun journey isn't it.

Dalee


----------



## nemoc (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice job.  When any of my engines runs for the first time I just stare at it and grin for a while.  It keeps me going.


----------



## slaurenson (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep I think that's it, it's certainly not a pretty engine but the fact it runs at all is the satisfying part. 

and very addictive, my poor mill and lathe - in fact my work shop is like a bomb site, so it's tidy up tonight and crack into one of the Elmers engines.


----------

